# Programar PIC mediante C



## juander (Sep 7, 2007)

Hola a todos, quiero empezar a programar chip PIC pero el unico lenguje que se manejar es C para PC vamos c para hacer programas de msdos, me bajado el HI-TECH C y no tengo ni idea de como se maneja ese programa, le pongo algun ejemplo ya hecho y me salta error al darle al play, sabeis de algun manual de este programa que este en castellano? o de algun otro que este en castellano y sea mas basico?

saludos


----------



## ars (Sep 7, 2007)

talvez los ejemplos que usaste no sean para hi-tech sino que era de otro compilador, talvez el ccs.


----------



## _Beto_ (Sep 12, 2007)

Yo uso el compilador de CCS y me parece muy bueno, ademas de que pudes hacer todo mucho mas rapido que con lenguaje ensamblador, pero tiene la desventaja de que utilizas mas memoria y los programas son mas lentos . . . 

 En esta pagina tienen varios ejemplos

http://picmania.garcia-cuervo.com/PICC.php

. . . espero que te sirva


----------



## gtec (Nov 16, 2007)

Hola, antes que nada, nunca he programado un PIC mediante C, aunque me interesa el tema pues es uno de los lenguajes que mas manejo. Andando por ahi encontre algo, espero te sirva. Saludos.

http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloads/833909/Ccs-PCWH-Compiler---Programar-PICs-en-C.html


----------



## acer_av (Nov 16, 2007)

MikroC podria ser una buena opcion aunque ccs me parece mejor porque tiene soporte para mayor cantidad de pic el siguiente sitio http://www.best-microcontroller-projects.com/ tiene algunos buenos tutoriales para iniciar.


----------

